# TOM Jun 07: Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

here's where the reviews go, for the 8 of you that chose this in the poll... better be at least 8 reviews, you tossers. :c 12 votes for FVF, only 7 reviews (i think i did 3 of 'em).

c'mon, let's hear what ya got to say about this little coin.


----------



## Sniper2075 (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah I was bad last month. I didn't order the tobacco untill about a week and a half ago. I really want to try the FVF but I'm going to try this first even though I don't think I voted for it.


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

I am a big fan of LNF. Take the sauce that is doused on Erinmore and reduce it to a mist. Then add enough perique to make it blend without overloading. In time the flakes darken a bit and the casing fades, leaving a heavenly piquant aroma.
LNF smokes much like its cousin Orlik Golden Sliced. Sometimes i totally miss, when it comes to choosing a pipe for either blend. The flavor is a little delicate and can shine in one pipe and, (while still a good smoke) be a little boring in another.
All in all, there are more robust and more flavorful Va/Per blends, but I wouldn't hesitate in choosing this one as an all day smoke.:tu


craige


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

anyone?

i don't own any of this stuff, so i can't review it. 
(not a hint to send me any, i've got plenty of other tobaccos)


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

IHT said:


> anyone?
> 
> i don't own any of this stuff, so i can't review it.
> (not a hint to send me any, i've got plenty of other tobaccos)


I don't have any either, did you make it home yet?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

kheffelf said:


> I don't have any either, did you make it home yet?


yesterday, slept almost all day, when i wasn't asleep i was re-introducing myself to my wife and son, since they don't know who i am anymore. 

opened some packages, just didn't have time at 1am to break out the new Rebel XTi and snap off a few photos. :tu


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

So yeah... I really don't know what to say about this tobacco. It's good, but nothing really strikes me as I smoke it. It doesn't have the richness of the previous month's FVF. It doesn't have the gobs of flavor of an oriental/balkan. It doesn't even really seem to have the spice of the supposed Perique that it says is in the blend. I guess this stuff would pretty much fit the definition of an all-day smoke. That's what took me so long to post a review, I still am not sure what to think of it.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

wow, 2 reviews, and this was the 2nd highest vote getter??? why are ppl voting and then not smoking what they voted for?

what in the he||?


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

Since no one else wants to chime in on the behalf of this little flake-age, I'll drop my $0.02.... this is going to be a casual review.

Pouch scent - my first impression was leather and wood, hay

Looks - nice thin flakes, very even and consistent blended tobacco

Tactile - easily bent, rubbed, rolled or otherwise manipulated 

Packing - again, easily rolled and stuffed, or rubbed and packed via 3 step 

Lighting - easy, especially if rubbed out

Flavor - grassy and somewhat spicy, nothing dramatic and consistent for a whole bowl

Bite-age - if you get in a hurry, this little coin will remind you to take it easy, I find a decent amount of tongue tingle and I like to have a cold beverage on hand

Finish - decent linger, not unpleasant

Room - who cares?

Value - 10+ smokingpipes.com has this right now for $7.99/ 4 oz... that's under $2 per oz or for you metric types, that is like $.014 per gram

Age potential - who knows, I smoked it all

Buy again - for this price, why would you not keep a few oz around - this is a very decent and workable every day smoke....


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i was given/sent a smaple of this recently, and have smoked it a couple times now.

i am really sorry i didn't have any to review, and this is TIPPITY TOP of my next tobacco purchase, if that's any clue as to what i think of the sample i have.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

IHT said:


> here's where the reviews go, for the 8 of you that chose this in the poll... better be at least 8 reviews, you tossers. :c 12 votes for FVF, only 7 reviews (i think i did 3 of 'em).
> 
> c'mon, let's hear what ya got to say about this little coin.


these aren't coins bro I'll smoke a bowl tomorrow and post my thoughts


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

pistol said:


> these aren't coins bro I'll smoke a bowl tomorrow and post my thoughts


yep, i got it confused with bullseye flake.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

IHT said:


> yep, i got it confused with bullseye flake.


that bullseye is the bomb. Stewart sent me a nice little PS package with both the bullseye and the flake. If the flake is half as nice as the bullseye, I'm going to be a happy man tomorrowp


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i have both samples as well now.
i prefer the luxury navy flake over the bullseye, but bullseye is pretty darn good too.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

That flake is really nice. I've only smoked one bowl, but I really enjoyed it. At first the perique seemed a little muted, but as I worked my way further down, it picked up in spiciness (but it was still lighter on the perique than many vapers). I agree with Greg, the Flake was even better than the Bullseye. In fact, this may be my new favorite "everyday" vaper (escudo is a little expensive to smoke all the time). I did have a small issue with tongue bite, but that was more my fault than the tobacco's. Time will tell, but that first bowl was excellent, thanks again Stewart!


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

I just put 4oz into storage. This is the bargain bulk buy right now. Go find something else this good at $2/oz.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

ok sorry to drag this old thread back from the dead 
I tried a bowl of LNF, from the newbie sample pak RJ aka Ron sent me. I folded and stuffed into my cob, it takes a few lights to get going but once it got going nice cool smoke.
it listed as a mild Vir/per and I saw the Perique interweaved in the flake, but I hardly noticed it, that or I was smoking too fast, or having to put my pipe down to help customers and relighting.
I did noticed the flavor that PS uses in Lux Twist flake, and the bulleye but it was really in the background, no strawish/hayish taste.
I think I need to smoke a few more bowls before I decided to buy more.


----------



## randyw41 (Apr 13, 2007)

I love Stokkebye products, but would like to try this flake without the Perique added. Does Peter Stokkebye make something like this without the Perique? Also, the Luxury English blend is really tasty. Has a citrusy, (is that a real word?) taste to it. You guys might also keep in mind that this is a really affordable brand of bulk tobacco, compared to some of their competition.

Randy W...:beerchug:


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

Randy,
try the PS Lux twist flake, that all virginas and canvendes, with a light topping.
Love the stuff, usually smoke a bowl of it everyday
troy


----------

